# Rotom: Legendary, or not?



## Fredie (Aug 9, 2008)

I have just caught a Rotom and I am wondering if it is a legendary or not...
Personally I think it is a legendary.


Proof it is a legendary:
It is just before the legendarys in the National Pokédex.
There is only one of them.
It has no gender.
The music when you encounter it is the music that plays during a battle with a legendary...
It has a unique type combination.

Proof it isn't a legendary:
It is a very low level.
It can breed.
Its stats aren't very high.
No "Awsome I want that" special ability.
It becomes Lv. 100 at 	 1,000,000 exp, whereas legendarys become level 100 at 1,250,000 exp.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 9, 2008)

Stats aren't particularly high; can be bred.  Not a legendary.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 9, 2008)

What surskitty said, as I have said to you many times now :P Also, it doesn;t have any particular special ability that seems worthy of Legendary status - being able to infiltrate electronic devices isn't as... you know, awe-inspiring as being able to control time or move continents around, is it?


----------



## Fredie (Aug 9, 2008)

surskitty said:


> Stats aren't particularly high; can be bred.  Not a legendary.


Okay, but Jirachi stats aren't very high an it is still a legendary. Manaphy can breed and that is a legendary.


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 9, 2008)

No.

 No "Awsome I want that" special ability.
Can be bred.
Not high stats.
Very low encounter level.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 9, 2008)

Can be bred. =/= Legendary.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 9, 2008)

Although Manaphy can breed, it doesn't really count because they don't hatch into more Manaphy.

Jirachi has Doom Desire, Rotom has no unique moves.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 9, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Jirachi has Doom Desire, Rotom has no unique moves.


Articuno, Zapdos, Moltres, Mewtwo, Mew, Entei, Suicune, Raikou, Celebi, Regice, Regirock, Registeel, Groudon, Kyogre and Rayquaza have no unique moves either :p


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 9, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Articuno, Zapdos, Moltres, Mewtwo, Mew, Entei, Suicune, Raikou, Celebi, Regice, Regirock, Registeel, Groudon, Kyogre and Rayquaza have no unique moves either :p


But they have high stats.


----------



## Fredie (Aug 9, 2008)

He is right, although I still think that Rotom is a legendary.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 9, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> What surskitty said, as I have said to you many times now :P Also, it doesn;t have any particular special ability that seems worthy of Legendary status - being able to infiltrate electronic devices isn't as... you know, awe-inspiring as being able to control time or move continents around, is it?


Hey, Rotom could take over the world using a toaster.


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 9, 2008)

Pokemon.com says it ain't. And just because only one of them can be obtained in D/P doesn't mean that it's one of a kind, just that that's the only one *in that game*. Recall Snorlax in Gen 1 and Sudowoodo in Gen 2.


----------



## Fredie (Aug 9, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Hey, Rotom could take over the world using a toaster.


Your right, it could take over the world in a Vacuum as well, or a television, the most influential device ever!


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 9, 2008)

Rotom is supposed to resemble ball lightning. It's nothing that special, Pikachu _makes_ lightning an they aren't legendary.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 9, 2008)

fredie175 said:


> Okay, but Jirachi stats aren't very high an it is still a legendary. Manaphy can breed and that is a legendary.


Jirachi has base 100 stats which is above-average for everything.  Rotom's average out to be about base 73, which definitely is not around legendaries.


----------



## Fredie (Aug 9, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Rotom is supposed to resemble ball lightning. It's nothing that special, Pikachu _makes_ lightning an they aren't legendary.


Yes, but you can easily go out and catch another Pikachu but you can't get another Rotom except by breeding with Ditto.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 9, 2008)

fredie175 said:


> Yes, but you can easily go out and catch another Pikachu but you can't get another Rotom except by breeding with Ditto.





Number 100 said:


> Recall Snorlax in Gen 1 and Sudowoodo in Gen 2.


Even though there were 2 Snorlax in gen 1. There was only one in gen 2.


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 9, 2008)

fredie175 said:


> Yes, but you can easily go out and catch another Pikachu but you can't get another Rotom except by breeding with Ditto.


Well, at least Rotom's stats are higher than Pikachu's...!



Murkrow said:


> Even though there were 2 Snorlax in gen 1.


The concept's the same though. Snorlax has an average stat of 90, though, _and_ it's located near legendaries in the dex! If there were only one of it, people would probably think it was legendary itself - and "it can breed" wouldn't work as a counter for obvious reasons

I'd also like to state that gender and ability to breed aren't valid legend-o-meters anymore; Lati@s have gender and Phione and Manaphy can breed.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 9, 2008)

Heatran also has a gender which is randomly determined, and Cresselia is always female.

Manaphy is incapable of breeding and making more of itself.  Phione doesn't really count as a legend.


----------



## @lex (Aug 9, 2008)

Let us consider the word "legendary".

Spoken of in legends? Oh no. Myths? Nuh-uh. Of course, there are other Pokémon not spoken of in legends or myths. They, on the other hand, are considered mirages that nobody's ever heard of. What does Rotom's PokéDex say? _"It is known to infiltrate electronic objcts and create havoc."_ It is known. So it's not unknown. Does this mean that the only Rotom in the world, which can produce offspring, travels all over and creates havoc in radios? I don't think so.



Rotom is not the only one of its kind, neither is it a legendary Pokémon. The battle music - well, come on, you're attacking something that comes out from a telly. HOW COOL IS THAT?


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, what music does it play when you're battling it? The legendary music or the normal wild pokemon music? That'll tell ya.


----------



## Fredie (Aug 9, 2008)

cheesecake said:


> Well, what music does it play when you're battling it? The legendary music or the normal wild pokemon music? That'll tell ya.


Precisely my point, although, Cresselia's battle music is the normal wild Pokémon music, however; that could be to just through you off...


----------



## @lex (Aug 9, 2008)

fredie175 said:


> Precisely my point, although, Cresselia's *Rotom's* battle music is the normal* legendary* wild Pokémon music, however; that could be to just through you off...


InterCHANGEABLE.


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 9, 2008)

plus Shaymin's battle music ( I belive) is normal wild battle


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 9, 2008)

Rotom is no legendary. Its level is too low and it's not that rare. and the fact that you can breed it knocks it off the legendary status.

Manaphy can breed, but Phione dont evolve to Manaphy.


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 9, 2008)

surskitty said:


> Phione doesn't really count as a legend.


pokemon.com actually says that it is (even though logically it shouldn't be)



cheesecake said:


> Well, what music does it play when you're battling it? The legendary music or the normal wild pokemon music? That'll tell ya.


RTFM kthxplz



@lex said:


> Let us consider the word "legendary".
> 
> Spoken of in legends? Oh no. Myths? Nuh-uh.


Unown? Nope, although it certainly fits some of the criteria (can't breed, no gender, there's a movie about it, some neat powers, can't forget the legends)


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 9, 2008)

> RTFM kthxplz


Ok, thanks. You didn't have to be so rude. >.>;


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 9, 2008)

cheesecake said:


> Ok, thanks. You didn't have to be so rude. >.>;


I don't mean to be _rude_ really, but it does irk me when people don't pay attention to the thread (whereupon the question's been answered several times already)


----------



## Fredie (Aug 9, 2008)

Number 100 said:


> I don't mean to be _rude_ really, but it does irk me when people don't pay attention to the thread (whereupon the question's been answered several times already)


Yes, I know that it has been answered, although I am still not convinced that it isn't a legendary.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 9, 2008)

Number 100 said:


> Pokemon.com says it ain't. And just because only one of them can be obtained in D/P doesn't mean that it's one of a kind, just that that's the only one *in that game*. Recall Snorlax in Gen 1 and Sudowoodo in Gen 2.


Add Eevee to that list.

Anyway, shouldn't Pokemon.com saying no have closed the debate?


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 9, 2008)

You'd think, it IS the most accurate Pokemon website ever, heck, it's the official one, what more proof does this person need?O_o


----------



## surskitty (Aug 9, 2008)

How the hell is Pokemon.com consistently accurate about anything?


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah, I always find that official sites are usually really inaccurate.

Although I agree with it on this one.


----------



## Icalasari (Aug 9, 2008)

Rotom is no legendary. It has pathetic base stats compared to legendaries, no mythology behind it, it can breed, and the biggest thing: It can compete in the Battle Tower. To my knowledge, only Legendary Trios and the Lati are allowed out of all Legendaries. Rotom is not part of a trio or a Lati

Also, Dratini/Dragonair/Dragonite are found right in the middle of the Kanto Legendaries, yet they aren't considered unique legendaries able to evolve


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 9, 2008)

Dratini, Larvitar, Bedlum and Gible line are pseudo-legenderies.


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 10, 2008)

surskitty said:


> How the hell is Pokemon.com consistently accurate about anything?


It doesn't seem all that inaccurate to me.


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 10, 2008)

Rotom is a legendary Pokemon, because there is only one of them, and it appears at the tail end of the Pokedex.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 10, 2008)

Commahappy, did you even bother to read through the rest of the thread?


----------



## Fredie (Aug 10, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> Rotom is no legendary. It has pathetic base stats compared to legendaries, no mythology behind it, it can breed, and the biggest thing: It can compete in the Battle Tower. To my knowledge, only Legendary Trios and the Lati are allowed out of all Legendaries. Rotom is not part of a trio or a Lati
> 
> Also, Dratini/Dragonair/Dragonite are found right in the middle of the Kanto Legendaries, yet they aren't considered unique legendaries able to evolve


Actually you are allowed to use Heatran in the Battle Tower.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 10, 2008)

Commahappy said:


> Rotom is a legendary Pokemon, because there is only one of them, and it appears at the tail end of the Pokedex.


Oh, also, that's like saying Metagross is a legendary because it appears at the end of the Hoenn dex, or Tyranitar or Dragonite.


----------



## Fredie (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok, if it isn't a legendary then it is a rare Pokémon then...


----------



## Zeph (Aug 10, 2008)

Indeed it is.


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Aug 10, 2008)

It's stats are low, it has no special move, the pokedex entry doesn't make it sound legendary either, so its not a legendary.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 10, 2008)

Number 100 said:


> It doesn't seem all that inaccurate to me.


They screw up semi-frequently and tend to omit things.  It's not awful, but I wouldn't rely on it for anything.


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 10, 2008)

It's not a legendary but I still pretend it is.


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 10, 2008)

surskitty said:


> They screw up semi-frequently and tend to omit things.  It's not awful, but I wouldn't rely on it for anything.


The fact that when it started saying (in its Pokedex I think) that certain Pokemon have "formes" and not "forms", the major fansites spread the news and now (almost) everyone uses the word "forme" seems to indicate that the fandom doesn't think _too _badly of it.

Rotom's battle music could be a minor software glitch or a logic error. I doubt it's significant


----------



## Spoon (Aug 10, 2008)

Um, speaking of formes, quite a few fans, from my knowledge, speculate that the new shadowed Pokémon are a forme of Rotom. Very few Pokémon have formes, and most of them (ratio-wise) seem to be legendary. 

 Electronic devices, though, don't exactly seems like a legendary subject, as compared to other subjects, such as time and space. 

 I'm more conviced that Rotom is a non-legendary, and I like thinking of it as a non-legendary <3


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't think it's any more of a legendary than Snorlax, to be honest.

Though I used to think Snorlax actually was a legendary, back in th' day X3


----------



## FerrousLucario (Aug 11, 2008)

There's enough proof for me in this thread to agree with "or not".

But if it's known for creating havoc, and it's found in an abandoned building's TV (as opposed to Sunyshore or somewhere like that), maybe it's endangered and trying to avoid any contact. Iono.

On the other hand, those Snorlax and Sudowoodo seemed pretty arrogant, recklessly blocking paths like they owned the place. Reminds me of the Onett police force, it does.


----------



## Yarnchu (Aug 11, 2008)

surskitty said:


> Rotom's average out to be about base 73, which definitely is not around legendaries.
> 
> Phione doesn't really count as a legend.


Phione IS a legend, and averages out to be 80. Rotom's is pretty close to that.

However, with that said, it is my firm believe that Rotom is not legendary until we are told other wise by nintendo or gamefreak. I just like pointing out things.


----------



## KawaiiKun (Aug 12, 2008)

Why don't you just write to the creators. Maybe that will clear it up. I for one support the fact the Rotom is NOT a legendary.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 15, 2008)

fredie175 said:


> Yes, but you can easily go out and catch another Pikachu but you can't get another Rotom except by breeding with Ditto.


*sighs* So you're saying that Happiny, Sudowoodo, Togepi, Eevee, and *all of the starters* are legendaries?


----------



## Yarnchu (Aug 15, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> *sighs* So you're saying that Happiny, Sudowoodo, Togepi, Eevee, and *all of the starters* are legendaries?


You can catch more Happiny, Sudowoodo, and Togepi in the wild. And I think he understands the fact that it is just a rare pokemon now anyways.


----------



## ZimD (Aug 15, 2008)

It isn't one, but I like to think and pretend that it is.


----------



## Yarnchu (Aug 15, 2008)

Zim Del Invasor said:


> It isn't one, but I like to think and pretend that it is.


Same here. I still have it in my "legends" box where I keep them at.


----------



## Terry. T. (Aug 15, 2008)

Actually, it can't breed when I tried. Legendary.


----------



## Fredie (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh, someone told me that it could, I was trying but they hadn't made an egg yet...


superyoshi888 said:


> You can catch more Happiny, Sudowoodo, and Togepi in the wild. And I think he understands the fact that it is just a rare pokemon now anyways.


Yes, you're right, I said that a few posts back...


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 15, 2008)

Nope, as it can breed.


----------



## Fredie (Aug 15, 2008)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> Nope, as it can breed.


Yes, your right, I have just checked and my Ditto had layed an egg after being in the Daycare Centre with my Rotom!


----------



## surskitty (Aug 15, 2008)

superyoshi888 said:


> Phione IS a legend, and averages out to be 80.


I wouldn't say so.  It's related to a legendary but isn't really one itself.  It's more like a pale imitation.


----------



## S. E. (Aug 15, 2008)

I hate to add more to a thread that should already be over, but not only is Rotom allowed in the Battle Tower, but a non-boss trainer uses it.

In case you hadn't gathered, Rotom is non-legendary without a doubt.


----------



## ZimD (Aug 16, 2008)

superyoshi888 said:


> Same here. I still have it in my "legends" box where I keep them at.


Yay, I'm not the only person who does that!


----------



## S. E. (Aug 16, 2008)

I has a Legends box. =D


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 16, 2008)

Shining Eevee said:


> I hate to add more to a thread that should already be over, but not only is Rotom allowed in the Battle Tower, but a non-boss trainer uses it.
> 
> In case you hadn't gathered, Rotom is non-legendary without a doubt.


Really, who? I never recall that at all. Can you VS Seeker them?


----------



## Yarnchu (Aug 16, 2008)

surskitty said:


> I wouldn't say so.  It's related to a legendary but isn't really one itself.  It's more like a pale imitation.


Phione was  comfirmed to be a legend. I know it doesn't seem like one, but still.


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 16, 2008)

Shining Eevee said:


> I hate to add more to a thread that should already be over, but not only is Rotom allowed in the Battle Tower, but a non-boss trainer uses it.


You mean in the battle tower a non-boss uses it?  Because I've ran into random trainers with Entei, Cresselia, the Regis, and so on oh god x-x


----------



## Fredie (Aug 16, 2008)

Shining Eevee said:


> I hate to add more to a thread that should already be over, but not only is Rotom allowed in the Battle Tower, but a non-boss trainer uses it.
> 
> In case you hadn't gathered, Rotom is non-legendary without a doubt.


Also I have had a partner in the battle tower with a Latias.


----------



## FireChao (Sep 26, 2009)

Fredie said:


> He is right, although I still think that Rotom is a legendary.


can breed so it isn't - no question about it


----------



## Yarnchu (Sep 26, 2009)

Lol epic bumpage.

Manaphy can breed and....just read through the rest of the thread, I guess.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 26, 2009)

No.

Game Freak said so.


----------



## Snip3rFire (Oct 4, 2009)

meh... i always thought it was a legendary


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 4, 2009)

Fredie said:


> Proof it is a legendary:
> It is just before the legendarys in the National Pokédex.


It comes BEFORE Uxie if rotom was ledendary it would be AFTER Palika! It goes. DP story legends. Other 4th gen legends


----------



## sankatu (Oct 12, 2009)

In general legendaries cannot breed, and it isn't anything particularly special, I wouldn't class it as a legendary myself.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Oct 14, 2009)

I thought the room in Platinum where you change its forms made it pretty obvious that it's like Mewtwo in that it's an artificialy made Pokemon. >.> So no, it isn't legendary.


----------



## Elliekat (Nov 10, 2009)

No. It's just not... AWESOME enough to be a legendary. 
Look at the legendaries. They are either AMAZING or ADORABLE~!
Rotom- little and ugly.
Therefore, not a legendary to me. 
(but I got the Secret Key anyway... *shot*)


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 14, 2009)

Elliekat said:


> No. It's just not... AWESOME enough to be a legendary.


It can turn into a lawnmower. A fucking_ lawnmower_. And you call it not awesome? 

Ahem. Point being, Rotom doesn't have the stats to be a legendary, and you can breed it to create more Rotoms. Manaphy, on the other hand, has way higher stats, and, although you can breed it, the eggs hatch into Phione and you can't make more Manaphys by breeding Manaphy.


----------



## Alxprit (Nov 14, 2009)

Rotom is awesome just the way he is. Sure he's little, but certainly not UGLY. Look at that smile.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Nov 14, 2009)

It's stats and ability to breed definetly make it non-legenary. He still kicks ass, however.


----------



## Hawlucha Fanatic (Nov 15, 2009)

Mmm... I'm not sure. I like to think of Rotom s a legendary, but I know that everything about it is just too _normal_ for that to be true. I personally like to think that Rotom is a pseudo-legendary, or something.


----------



## BynineB (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm fairly sure Nintendo itself said "ROTOM IS NOT A LEGENDARY".

So yuh.


----------



## FireMario (Nov 24, 2009)

Fredie said:


> Okay, but Jirachi stats aren't very high an it is still a legendary. Manaphy can breed and that is a legendary.


100 base stats in all of them is high. And no, Rotom isn't a legendary because it doesn't have high stats and can breed.


----------



## Purplemew12 (Mar 8, 2010)

Even as it was trained to level 100 my rotom failed to win a few battles with my rival...My Empoleon took care of them though...anyway it seemed a bit weak to be a legendary...


----------

